# Porn spammers....again...can someone have a look at ...



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

this thread please....

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... c&start=70

Abanted0 seems to be the culprit.

H

P.S. I don't know why I was looking in the power room either, so no jibes thank you!


----------

